# Couple pens



## Diver Temple (May 12, 2019)

Worked on yellow dyed and stab box elder burl pen blank for my wife. Was't real thrilled by the lack of deep color or dye penetration, but sight unseen from PSI... What I was surprised about was the level of resin content. I was dreading fighting with the CA on a hot, humid rainy NW Florida day, but when I got to 800 the pen started looking pretty smooth so I ran it up the grits to 12000 and used some Novus #2, white diamond and wax... No CA needed.




Then finished this kit up with a blank I finished with CA a while back but didn't put together.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner (May 12, 2019)

I like them both especially the yellow buckeye. Nice indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (May 12, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Worked on yellow dyed and stab buckeye burl pen blank for my wife. Was't real thrilled by the lack of deep color or dye penetration, but sight unseen from PSI... What I was surprised about was the level of resin content. I was dreading fighting with the CA on a hot, humid rainy NW Florida day, but when I got to 800 the pen started looking pretty smooth so I ran it up the grits to 12000 and used some Novus #2, white diamond and wax... No CA needed.
> View attachment 165932
> 
> Then finished this kit up with a blank I finished with CA a while back but didn't put together.
> ...


Both really nice pens!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 12, 2019)

Both are nice, but the second pen's shape & color is what catches my eye the most.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 13, 2019)

Both are great looking pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

I like the pens. But I want the pen stand.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 13, 2019)

Nice looking pens diver. Seeing all these pens makes me think its time for me to try one. Especially considering that I spend 8 hours a day with one in my hand lol!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Nice looking pens diver. Seeing all these pens makes me think its time for me to try one. Especially considering that I spend 8 hours a day with one in my hand lol!!!



I find them pretty relaxing and helps refine my small cutting tool touch. And they are great gifts with a little bit of theme fun for the family and friends. I don't turn anything for sale, yet, but these are definitely fun to pair up with some cool pieces of dyed and stabilized blanks. Once you get past the finish, they are a piece of cake to assemble. 
~Mo


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Both are nice, but the second pen's shape & color is what catches my eye the most.



That was lime and black dyed and stab from PSI (I have to go look, but I believe it was buckeye burl as well). I like the shape and I think I am going to copy this over and over again. It makes CA a little more challenging, but the depression near the nib is almost always an ideal location for a person's thumb. I am sure it wont be good for everyone, but so far the family likes it too.


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the pens. But I want the pen stand.



Still not sure what wood this is, thinking maybe some kind of root because there is really no bark, just a course fibrous live edge...when rough sawed the surface takes on a polished appearance with a quick wipe. Near as I can tell, it has been sitting cut like this for at least 10 years. Any guessers?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2019)

DIW?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Any guessers?



I can't enlarge it clear enough to see the end grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

I had to look up DIW...LOL @jasonb 's DIW Sphere looks very close to the dark color of these pieces. I imagine it would depend on the tree and the age to get solid dark heart wood all the way across.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> I had to look up DIW...LOL



Here's a list of the ones we frequently use here....
https://woodbarter.com/threads/acronyms-list.2023/


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I can't enlarge it clear enough to see the end grain.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Nah man...like this....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Nah man...like this....
> 
> View attachment 165971
> 
> View attachment 165972


I was being lazy and didn't want to take another picture...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2019)

O

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2019)

Oh lord

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> I was being lazy and didn't want to take another picture...





View attachment 165977

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Apparently Eric is flustered enough by my post to make incoherent posts....
Hahahaa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2019)

Fingers ain't working good this evening!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Fingers ain't working good this evening!!!



A lil wd40 may do the trick....


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

@ripjack13 cell phone isn't the greatest, try this.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> A lil wd40 may do the trick....


They put that red needle on the can to get into the joints...


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

CWS said:


> Both really nice pens!!!!!!!!!!


Got my blanks mixed up, if you like this blank, it is yellow stab box elder...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 13, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> That was lime and black dyed and stab from PSI (I have to go look, but I believe it was buckeye burl as well). I like the shape and I think I am going to copy this over and over again. It makes CA a little more challenging, but the depression near the nib is almost always an ideal location for a person's thumb. I am sure it wont be good for everyone, but so far the family likes it too.



OK not buckeye on this one either, Maple Burl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

